# كورس كامل في تصميم وتنفيذ التكييف المركزي ونسألكم الدعاء



## mohamed deef (10 ديسمبر 2012)

أولا :- الدورة الاساسية
ثانيا :- الدورة المتقدمة 
ثالثا :- الجداول المستخدمة

رابط مجمع للثلاث أجزاء من رفع م agordat1977

http://www.4shared.com/rar/fcIwxe8w/__online.html


----------



## فرج فركاش (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.abd (10 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم شكرا على هذه الموضوع وهذه الملفات
واتمنى ان ترفعها على موقع اخر وتتأكد من صحة الروابط وشكرا


----------



## بلال جهاد (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يمكن الملفات لا تعمل 

[h=3]Download not available[/h] File owner's public traffic exhausted.

الرابيدشير دائماً مشاكل


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس محمد عايزين كمان كورس الصحى والفاير


----------



## goodman2019 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط


----------



## nofal (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط .


----------



## Ihab-b (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مع خالص تقديري و شكري ولكن الروابط لا تعمل وأرجو إعادة الرفع على موقع mediafire او 4shared 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نتانجن (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز ورائع والرجال اللي بيشرح بجد مهندس فاهم بارك الله فيه ورزقه العيش جوار بيت النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## المحجوب توتي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
الاول تم تحميله بنجاح ولكن الباقي لايعمل


----------



## agordat1977 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع الملفات الثلاثة على 4shared



دورة التكييف.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - agordat 1977


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed deef قال:


> أولا :- الدورة الاساسية
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2571396656/دورة التكييف الاساسية.pdf
> 
> ثانيا :- الدورة المتقدمة
> ...





agordat1977 قال:


> بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع الملفات الثلاثة على 4shared
> 
> 
> 
> دورة التكييف.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - agordat 1977


جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## زيدون العراقي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اول فايل ما يتحمل
حاول الرفع مره ثانيه
*​


----------



## elgamlaa (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## asd_zxc (31 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354062.html


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmod_yosry (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (1 يناير 2013)

الملفات كلها غير متاحة ارجوا تحميله من الاول تانى وشكرا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (5 فبراير 2013)

*جميل جدا ......ومتشكريين على المجهود .......والله المستعان والموفق ان شاء الله.*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​بارك الله فيك

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352066-3.html

جزاك الله خيرا

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352066-3.html


----------



## ABKRENO (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وفى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## ماو المصري (21 فبراير 2013)

الرابط مش بيفتح في error


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## حسام فرو (18 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ديار السعيدي (20 مارس 2013)

موضوع شيق لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## fuadmidya (21 مارس 2013)

ارجو اعادة رفع


----------



## hagagm25 (24 مارس 2013)

الروابط غير موجودة وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## elomda_5 (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وجزايت الجنة


----------



## elomda_5 (22 أبريل 2013)

الروابط المجمع يعمل جيدا


----------



## engineer (25 أبريل 2013)

تم تعديل الروابط التالفة بالمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السعيد الزينى (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engkfa (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك .... وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (26 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مستر هندسة (26 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم


----------



## abohasham (27 مايو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك , تم التحميل*​


----------



## drmady (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير​
​


----------



## hikal007 (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ISLAM ELZOGHBY (15 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يباركلكوا


----------



## yousefegyp (16 يونيو 2013)

خي الكريم شكرا على هذه الموضوع وهذه الملفات
واتمنى ان ترفعها على موقع اخر وتتأكد من صحة الروابط وشكرا


----------



## FABERGAS (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطويرى (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتك يهندسة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## elgamlaa (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 يونيو 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## end_msh (6 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## ductlator (24 أكتوبر 2013)

Thanks


----------



## كرم الحمداني (24 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي الكريم .... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء لكون الملف مهم ارجو رفعه الى موقع اخر او التاكد من الرابط الحالي كونه لايعمل


----------



## ابومارية (9 أبريل 2014)

الملف لا يعمل

الرجاء رفعه مرة أخرى 
رفع الله قدركم


----------



## eng amr2012 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

الرجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخري


----------



## أحمد حسن العوضى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
برجاء اعاده رفعها


----------



## صدى. (14 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------

